# Ruger 44 carbine question



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

If you have 6 years in the gunshop then you are already aware with the theory of easing the bolt forward with a semi auto...it just doesn't work. There's not a solid seating and the play will more than not, lead to a misfire.

Wasn't ragging on ya, but when I say maintenance, I include field maintenance/operation in that term.


----------

